# I need HELP w/ Speedometer problem



## terbogrimm (Jun 2, 2012)

Speedometer indicates 60 mph regardless of speed and roughly 20 mph at a dead stop. It goes to zero when ignition is turned off. No error codes. When I start the car and begin driving the speedometer works normal. Continue driving and notice it is pegged at 60mph. Press the odometer reset on dash and hold; it will indicate current speed. The Average MPH indicates properly.

Anybody have this problem or know what the cause/failure is?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you need a new cluster assy. It's an integrated meter assy., so the speedometer, etc., cannot be serviced seperately. There are a number of different parts numbers available, depending on year, ABS or not, package...and the run in the $280-$350 range from Nissan. ANother option would be to have your original cluster sent out for repair. Try a Google-search for companies that do instrument panel repair.


----------



## terbogrimm (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, that is what I was afraid of. I think it might need to be taken to the dealer then. I'll check with my repair shop to see what they say.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't need a dealer if you send it out to be repaired. It's easy to remove from the dash. Mr.Whizard repairs them for $199 incl. shipping and a 2 year warranty. Here's a link to their site:

Mr. Whizard Technical Services - Instrument Cluster Repair, Speedometer Repair, Odometer Repair and Digital Dash Repair


----------

